# People not tipping



## UberXterra (Sep 27, 2017)

I get really annoyed when a pax tells you a little about there job and says the tips are great but then they don't tip you..wtf.. people always tip food server's ect..but the guy that picks you up and gets you to a destination safely gets nothing it's mostly the privileged money type that were born with a silver spoon up there arse..anyone feel the same?


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

If someone is talking about great tips at their job, jokingly say well at least doing this we can rate down people who don't tip. They'll laugh in agreement as inside they realize they better tip.


----------



## Pinapple Man (Aug 8, 2017)

UberXterra said:


> I get really annoyed when a pax tells you a little about there job and says the tips are great but then they don't tip you..wtf.. people always tip food server's ect..but the guy that picks you up and gets you to a destination safely gets nothing it's mostly the privileged money type that were born with a silver spoon up there arse..anyone feel the same?


Bad month of September, usually do around $110 in tips per week. Been around $80 three out of four weeks and one only $45.00.


----------



## UberXterra (Sep 27, 2017)

MoreTips said:


> If someone is talking about great tips at their job, jokingly say well at least doing this we can rate down people who don't tip. They'll laugh in agreement as inside they realize they better tip.


Ha ha. That's a good one I will try it


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

Or people would say " UBER finally got you guys tips thats good, I always tip anyways" I like to say, well we usto get tipped more often now all we hear is "I will tip you in the app" and never get a dime.


----------



## UberXterra (Sep 27, 2017)

Yeah I get that to..SCUM BAGS!!!


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

I just dont rely on tips and of I do geg one its usually from a regular person going home from work.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

When people say they tip I automatically assume they’re lying. What do I care if you try to butter me up by telling me you tip? Do you think I’ll get to the destination thirty seconds faster? Do you want me to offer you candy or something? Tell you how great of a rider you are? I can’t give you ha$djobs. That’s illegal now.

Instead of telling me you tip, just f#*king do it. Hand me money. I’ll even take the jerk move of telling me “here’s a tip: don’t make this your permanent job”


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

Had a guy once try to give me the "tip" ................ threw him out of the car asap.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

NUBER-LE said:


> Had a guy once try to give me the "tip" ................ threw him out of the car asap.


Be glad he gave you just the tip.


----------



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

I really don't care about tipping. I have the eBay print-off signs about "tipping being appreciated but not required", blah blah. I get about 20% of rides with tips-usually from those who work in the service industry themselves.


----------



## UberXterra (Sep 27, 2017)

Joshua J said:


> I really don't care about tipping. I have the eBay print-off signs about "tipping being appreciated but not required", blah blah. I get about 20% of rides with tips-usually from those who work in the service industry themselves.


I have the tip jar mounted on my center console facing the back seat so they can stare at it the whole ride..seems to be working great


----------



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

I've only tried it once, but when the rider turned the conversation to tips (thinking of driving for Uber himself), I made darn sure to use the word "cheapskate" when describing those who don't tip. Lo and behold, I pocked an extra buck! (Had him pegged for a cheapskate himself, of course, when choosing the word.)


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

MoreTips said:


> If someone is talking about great tips at their job, jokingly say well at least doing this we can rate down people who don't tip. They'll laugh in agreement as inside they realize they better tip.


wrong. doesn't always work that way.

when passengers see their ratings drop, I doubt any of them think it's because of not tipping.

passengers had shoved down their throats, "tips included!" for months and years. it's gonna take some time to undo that.

most pax are just cheapskates.

but I don't think they will attribute their low ratings with not tipping. and the other half don't even look st their ratings.

down rating pax for not tipping... is kinda a diick move.


----------



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

Glad to discover that not only was tipping not strongly suggested from the beginning, it was actively discouraged. That really does make me far more sympathetic to this first iteration of riders in the tip-optional Uberverse.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

I find that the consumers of this service don't have a firm grasp on what a ride costs *us*. They see only what the ride costs *them*, and assume that we net most, if not all of the money that is being paid to the service. As much as our riders are requested to tip through notifications in the app (and for some drivers, a physical sign displayed in the car), they also should be informed that a surcharge or "service fee" is included in the cost of the fare (some text along the lines of "includes service fees").

If they can't do that, they should include a detailed pricing breakdown for them like what they do to us (see? as much as we screw the driver, we screw you, the rider as well! everybody wins!).


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i got more cash tips before, now seems less , barely $10 a week now. i dont know if it shows them to add tip after the ride anymore.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

At least weekly, if not more, I get an oblivious pax who is honestly chagrined, whey they say something like "Really?!? I thought Uber paid for your gas (or oil changes, or something)." or "Really !?! This is your car? I thought Uber provided cars" 

I don't think these are stupid people I'm driving around. Just grossly mis-informed.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

No, they’re really that stupid. If such a service existed where they provided everything, they say so in their promotional advertising.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

backcountryrez said:


> When people say they tip I automatically assume they're lying. What do I care if you try to butter me up by telling me you tip? Do you think I'll get to the destination thirty seconds faster? Do you want me to offer you candy or something? Tell you how great of a rider you are? I can't give you ha$djobs. That's illegal now.
> 
> Instead of telling me you tip, just f#*king do it. Hand me money. I'll even take the jerk move of telling me "here's a tip: don't make this your permanent job"


Foot massage still legal---- afaik


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> I find that the consumers of this service don't have a firm grasp on what a ride costs *us*. They see only what the ride costs *them*, and assume that we net most, if not all of the money that is being paid to the service. As much as our riders are requested to tip through notifications in the app (and for some drivers, a physical sign displayed in the car), they also should be informed that a surcharge or "service fee" is included in the cost of the fare (some text along the lines of "includes service fees").
> 
> If they can't do that, they should include a detailed pricing breakdown for them like what they do to us (see? as much as we screw the driver, we screw you, the rider as well! everybody wins!).


based on the posts here it is clear many drivers don't even know how little they get as they miscalculate their costs. So a rider who is a dumb as the driver may think the driver is getting most of the $10 fare when in fact after uber take and running costs it is more like $4.


----------

